# AAS Lab Tests



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok guys and girls i thought due to the interest in SIMEC reports and UGL gear i would put this sticky up so all tests can be placed in one place for viewing initially i will restrict posting so i can gather all the SIMEC reports that have been posted on the forum over the last year or so (i say SIMEC but there are a cpl,of other legit tests that will go up as well)

I am not going to place LABMAX tests up because to be honest i think they are flawed but thats just my opinion.

Guys just to add if you can point me to any other SIMEC or Similar tests i will put them up in here........

the reason why i have locked this thread is so we dont have a load of posts defending or slating tests in here and we keep it as just a place to look at proper Lab tests.....

EDIT**

i have changed the title of this thread to Lab reports so that it can be used for all lab reports, with ChemClarity starting up if members want to post up any lab reports they purchase from this service they can send them to me and i will add them to this thread


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I was sent this SIMEC report for SIS Primo by a friend of a friend (my friends friends is connected to SIMEC) i had planned to send a vial of my Primo i got on Saturday for my cycle to my friend (he gets it tested for me at a discount) when i spoke to him Monday morning he said 3 vials had been sent in last week (from 3 different people) so it would be a waste of my money to retest.
He got me this copy of one of the tests i have removed the name of the sender as i am not supposed to have this..........








i am going to speak to him about testing my Androlic 400 i am using with the Primo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baltic Anavar


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baltic Primo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baltic Oxy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baltic Para


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AP Induject-250


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

At last someone has sent me a test from Chem Clarity

ROHM Omnadec


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AP Test Enthanate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Test 400


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gentech 400


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dunning Labs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Geneza t250


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sigma


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AXA Meds

View attachment AXA Med2.PNG


View attachment AXA Med.PNG


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ROHM Omnedec


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

D4Net Deca


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cooper test E

View attachment Test E cooper.PNG


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pharmacom Mix 2


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sphinx Mast


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alpha Pharma Prop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infinity TTMI


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Anavar 50mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bayer Test 250mg

TaylorMade Test 250mg

LA Pharma T400mg

pictures of vials/amps sent for testing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Euro Pharma Test E 250mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dimensions

Masteron Prop

Oxy

Var


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Infiniti Deca 250mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gentech Test Cyp 250mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Triumph labs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Tren Enthanate 200mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Test Cypionate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Sus 250


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Testex


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Tren Enthanate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TaylorMade Tren Enth and Tren Ace


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Anavar 50mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Test 400


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Primo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Trenabolan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dimensions Labs Anavar 50mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dimension Labs Deca


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TM Test Enthanate 250mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TM Masteron Enthanate 200mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS Masteron Enthanate 200mg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SiS Test Prop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Test Cyp 200mg, this is homebrew (no lab involved)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SIS VAR 50mg

View attachment ChemTox SIS VAR 50mg.pdf


----------

